# Can anyone identify these little bugs I caught Sticky Trap?



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@KenAdams welcome!

Those bugs are impossible to see well enough to tell what they are. You'll really need to find a way to magnify them.

Also, what kind of problem are you trying to solve? And, where are you? That would help, too.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Take your sample to your county Ag department, they have experts on staff.

For this thing.



ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Look up clover mites & see what you think.


----------



## KenAdams (May 9, 2019)

Thank you all very much. I have tried to get better pics but they are so small I can't seem to get my phone to focus. I am in South East TN. I will check out clover mites and see if that is them. Thank you again.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

My vet told me that our fleas are orange; "larval" "very young" stage or something, fleas aren't really up here in Alaska so most of em found are babies and temporary.

I've never seen one IRL but I think they look like baby shrimp from what I've seen on the internet. Anyway, might be worth looking at?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

KenAdams said:


> Thank you all very much. I have tried to get better pics but they are so small I can't seem to get my phone to focus. I am in South East TN. I will check out clover mites and see if that is them. Thank you again.


Whatever they turn out to be, do please share with us.

We're all sailors in the ship of knowledge . .. .


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

There was a rumor back in high school that Stacy had those . . . . :devil3:


----------



## courtneyparkery (Aug 20, 2020)

@KenAdams Did you ever find out what they are? I have them too and no one will help me treat because they don't know what they are.


----------



## KenAdams (May 9, 2019)

No believe it or not no one has been able to help me identify them. I bought a bunch of sticky traps at Do your own pest control. They sell higher end pest control products. The good news is that they all went into the sticky traps and after a while I didn't have them anymore. I hope this helps some.


----------



## subbuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Possibly No-see-ums, (chiggers)?? Are you near the beach?
Sub


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Did you?

https://www.diychatroom.com/f51/can...bugs-i-caught-sticky-trap-659507/#post5838533


ED


----------



## courtneyparkery (Aug 20, 2020)

My pest control guy just came and looked at these. He said they might be chiggers, bird mites that have recently fed (due to the orange color) or something else, but a fumigant should take care of it, and he's going to do that for me. I'll let you know if they are gone. One issue I have is that they are all in my clothes and blankets as well. But diatameous earth truly does seem to be working (sort of). I've bagged everything up with it and will leave what I can for some time. Also, the clothes I put in the freezer for a week seem to be clear of them. For thicker things, they are not dying in the freezer, like jeans. I pour boiled water over those, which works. But the bugs exist in my dryer lint so when I wash and dry them, they get back in. So I'm shop vacing out my dryer lint hole and trap as well. I've been dealing with this for about three months and it's unbearable and I've thrown lots of furniture away. It has helped, but I'm hoping this professional fumigant does the trick. What's crazy is that my daughter doesn't feel them at all (she's four), but I am being driven nuts. Luckily, I found these in the trap to prove I'm not crazy. Thank you for posting this Ken; it helped me know this is real bug and not just dust or something!


----------



## courtneyparkery (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## courtneyparkery (Aug 20, 2020)

You can't tell but they are bright orange, but not really red like the pics of clover mites I've googled. The large one there is about the size of a pinprick (not a pinhead), and the others you can't see too well are smaller. But there are about ten. These things have made me crazy for the past three months. I'm in Denver, and it's summer - about 95 degrees outside, 74ish in here.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

courtneyparkery said:


> You can't tell but they are bright orange, but not really red like the pics of clover mites I've googled. The large one there is about the size of a pinprick (not a pinhead), and the others you can't see too well are smaller. But there are about ten. These things have made me crazy for the past three months. I'm in Denver, and it's summer - about 95 degrees outside, 74ish in here.


Had you been hiking in the Rockies before discovering them?

There are several "biting" no-see-ums, in there.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The only small orange bugs I've encountered were bird mites from a wild bird.


Edit - I was reading from the bottom up & didn't see courtney's posts.


I remembered that I brought a wild bird in once & all these little orange bugs jumped off.



http://medent.usyd.edu.au/fact/birdmite.html



https://www.wiscontext.org/how-deal-tiny-itch-inducing-bird-mite


----------



## courtneyparkery (Aug 20, 2020)

I took my traps to the county Ag office, and they examined these for a long time. They confidently determined that they are "non-living debris." I asked him about them possibly being larva, and he said that they aren't. 

It's a strange coincidence because I've had a bug problem in this apartment since I moved in in May, and we have identified carpet beetles that continue to be a problem.

I also thought bird mites, but they say that they aren't. I strongly believe these orange dots are a result of carpet beetles, somehow. I have about fifteen traps in my apartment, and the orange dots only appear where I feel bugs crawling on me the most (under couch, in closet, under desk), but not a single one in the other traps.

Treating the carpets has helped, and I vacuum every day, but because pest control can't treat my clothes, blankets or top sides of mattresses, the cycle continues. I will be moving apartments (since they won't replace the carpets or treat any more) and have thrown out all of my cloth furniture and put all my clothes in vacuum-sealed bags. Those bags will go into a deep chest freezer at 0 degrees for 1 week+. Coats and comforters will go to dry cleaning. I think all this will help me to be sane again. As I get rid of things and continue the vacuuming, I notice less and less. The freezer trick has worked wonders. For thicker items like jeans, I've had to pour boiling water over them before drying. And lastly, the dryer lint must be cleaned out between every load (and vaccuum in there weekly too) or else they can hide out and live somehow and then reinfest the clothes as they sit in the dryer. 

It's been an ordeal! PS - carpet beetles have proven too smart to get in the traps. I find them in the most obscure places.

Thank you to the original poster, who has helped my journey, and to the guy who suggested the county ag office!


----------

